# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Η πρώτη μάχη της Κρήτης το 1979 Μερος 1ο

## gtogias

Πολύ πριν την ¶ττικα με το Blue Star στα Χανιά, την Hellenic πάλι στα Χανιά με το Highspeed 5, το Νήσος Χίος και την Αριάδνη, τη ΝΕΛ με τον Αίολο στο Ρέθυμνο και τώρα πάλι την ¶ττικα με το Superfast XII στο Ηράκλειο, προσπάθησαν και άλλοι να βάλουν πλοίο στις γραμμές της Κρήτης. 

Τότε οι εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ενώθηκαν, συντάχτηκαν μαζί τους και οι πολιτικοί της εποχής και η μάχη ήταν νικηφόρος για αυτές.

Συγκεκριμένα το 1979, ιδρύθηκε ένας φορέας (μπορεί και να προϋπήρχε) από διαμαρτυρόμενους αυτοκινητιστές με τελικό σκοπό (μεταξύ πιθανόν και άλλων) τη δρομολόγηση πλοίου, και συγκεκριμένα του Ηνίοχος, στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο. 

Από τα δημοσιεύματα, ανακοινώσεις, αντεγκλήσεις που είδαν το φώς της δημοσιότητας, προκύπτει ότι οι δύο εταιρείες (ΑΝΕΚ-Μινωικές) προχώρησαν σε κοινές δράσεις, συστράτευσαν τις τοπικές κοινωνίες, τους κρητικούς δημάρχους, πολιτικούς καθώς και μέλη της κυβέρνησης, έριξαν και κάμποσες απειλές και στο τέλος απέτρεψαν την εισβολή του μεγάλου 
κεφαλαίου (όπως ονόμαζαν την πιθανώς παρασκηνιακή συμβολή διαφόρων επιχειρηματιών) στο όλο εγχείρημα.

Διαβάστε σχετικά (στα ονόματα των αρχείων αναγράφεται η εφημερίδα καθώς και η ημερομηνία):

1979 09 19 Το Βήμα σελ 6 p1.jpg
1979 09 19 Το Βήμα σελ 6 p2.jpg

1979 10 02 Το Βήμα σελ 1.jpg

1979 11 14 Το Βήμα σελ 1.jpg

1979 11 16 Το Βήμα σελ 1.jpg

----------


## gtogias

1979 11 16 Το Βήμα σελ 5.jpg

1979 11 16 Το Βήμα σελ 2 p1.jpg
1979 11 16 Το Βήμα σελ 2 p2.jpg

----------


## gtogias

1979 11 17 Τα Νέα σελ 5 p1.jpg
1979 11 17 Τα Νέα σελ 5 p2.jpg
1979 11 17 Τα Νέα σελ 5 p3.jpg
1979 11 17 Τα Νέα σελ 5 p4.jpg

----------


## gtogias

1979 11 17 Το Βήμα σελ 1.jpg

1979 11 17 Το Βήμα σελ 2.jpg

1979 11 21 Το Βήμα σελ 1.jpg

1979 11 21 Το Βήμα σελ 5.jpg

1979 11 28 Το Βήμα σελ 2.jpg

----------


## gtogias

1979 12 09 Το Βήμα σελ 6 p1.jpg
1979 12 09 Το Βήμα σελ 6 p2.jpg
1979 12 09 Το Βήμα σελ 6 p3.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Σημαντικά στοιχεία από γεγονότα που γίνονταν πριν γεννηθώ. Ιστορική και η αναφορά στην υπογραφή του Ν.κακαουνάκη.
Δεν ξέρω τι θα γινότανε αν το ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ είχε δρομολογηθεί καιμ ππόσο διαφορετική θα ταν η ναυτιλία μας σήμερα....

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Τόγια άνοιξες ένα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα που σηκώνει μεγάλο διάλογο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα της ακτοπλοΐας του τόπου μας. Η κάλυψη του θέματος με δημοσιογραφικό υλικό της εποχής είναι καταπληκτική. Θα ἠθελα να κάνω μόνο μία επισήμανση. Οι ΑΝΕΚ και οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές τη δεκαετία του '70 και του '80 ήταν όντως εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης. Κατόπιν ο χαρακτήρας τους αλλοιώθηκε και σήμερα δεν είναι τίποτε  άλλο από ανώνυμες εταιρείες εισηγμένες στο χρηματιστήριο με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Η γνώμη μου είναι κατά των μονοπωλίων γενικότερα, είτε αυτά ευνοούν μία ιδιωτική εταιρεία είτε μια εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης. Σπάνια, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάποια γραμμή τείνει «εκ φύσεως» να είναι μονοπωλιακή και η παρουσία δύο εταιρειών/παρόχων μεταφορικού έργου να είναι καταστροφική και για τις δύο. Σε αυτό το ασυνήθιστο πλην όμως ρεαλιστικό σενάριο επιβάλλεται το κράτος να δημιουργεί τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού και να έχει τη γενικότερη εποπτεία της γραμμής, έτσι ώστε η εταιρεία που εκμεταλλεύεται τη γραμμή να μην αισχροκερδεί και γενικά νά μην επιβαρύνει το κοινωνικό σύνολο.
Η περίπτωση της Κρήτης βέβαια δεν υπάγεται προφανώς σε αυτήν την κατηγορία γραμμών. Για μένα τόσο η ΑΝΕΚ όσο και οι Μινωϊκές διέπραξαν ένα ατόπημα στην προσπάθεια να εξασφαλίσουν την επιβίωσή τους. Ακόμα και αν δρομολογούνταν ο Ηνίοχος είχαν τη δυνατότητα να αποδείξουν στο θαλάσσιο στίβο την ανωτερότητά τους. Με τεράστιο λαϊκό έρεισμα και απήχηση δεν είχαν να φοβηθούν τίποτε. Τελικά η ιστορία πήρε το δρόμο των πολιτικών (πολιτικάντηδων), της εκδούλευσης και της ψηφοθηρίας, πράγμα απαράδεκτο. Το λέω αυτό, γιατί πιστεύω όσο λίγοι στο θεσμό των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και στο «ευ αγωνίζεσθαι» το οποίο είναι σχεδόν απόν από την καθημερινότητα του επιχειρηματικού βίου στην Ελλάδα και δη του ναυτιλιακού. Ειλικρινά, ακόμα κι αν υπήρχε ο Ηνίοχος και ταξίδευα προς Κρήτη εκείνη την εποχή η πρώτη μου επιλογή θα ήταν κάποιο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ ή των Μινωϊκών. Ακόμα, ίσως, αν ήμουν κι αυτοκινητιστής. Όμως ο δρόμος που πήρε η υπόθεση δεν τιμά τις δύο εταιρείες και φυσικά το ελληνικό πολιτικό κατεστημένο.

----------

